# Advice on buying ferry tickets



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I am looking to buy my ferry tickets for this years trip.

I want to leave Dover for either Calais or Dunkerque with either P&O, SeaFrance or Norfolkline. I hear people talking about their cheap tickets but where do they get them from? I am assuming not from the ferry company direct.

The added complication could be that I am 8.73m long so I expect to pay a slight premium.

Any advice or ideas would be gratefully received.


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

www.ferrysavers.com try them i use them


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you type in cheap ferry tickets dover/calais in google you will get all the ferry operators come up, and just search them all. Remember that the prices change all the time. We have never paid more than £45 for our crossings. Sundays are always a good day to cross no lorries.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

try these http://www.cheap4ferries.com/ there is a discount for ferrys on this site here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=display_resultse you will have to select ferries on the link


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Seafrance carnet - but appear to have an 8m limit.
May be worth a call though
http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi try AFERRY not sure how to list on here but they compear a few ferrie's your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This year, after going through all the websites, putting in all the times we thought might be cheap and trying all the ferry companies as well as inputting the MHF SeaFrance discount we did something we've never done before.

We phoned the Camping and Caravanning Club and asked for their lowest price. It was the lowest of all the fares we'd found and was for exactly the times we wanted ( ie 4.25pm out and 10.0 am back. It will be on SeaFrance, not our favourite company but it's only for an hour.

Initially we thought Norfolkline was the cheapest option but, soon after you get the quote you are asked for the dimensions of your van. As soon as we put in the fact that ours was more than their standard 6m ( and ours is only 6.8m with the bikes on) the price leaps up. 

We're paying £62.70 return - out in early April, back in late May. We've also got a book of 30 Freedom Camping vouchers as part of the deal though probably won't use any of these.

G


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ferry Prices*

I have been happy to use Norfolkline several times now

a - for the bike on its own when heading off on "boys' trips"

and also

b - for the MH and Trailer (with bike inside) on "family holidays"

The MH is 8m+ and the trailer adds another 3m+ but I take the "under 12m" option for MH and trailer and I am happy with the prices.

I'd rather enjoy a fair price and a good service - than chase the absolute cheapest...

Also - and for my money - importantly - because I like to be a free spirit - if I want to head home a bit early, they don't charge me an arm and a leg to amend the crossing (unlike P&O)

For this reason alone - I will NEVER use P&O again - and I dont care how much cheaper their fares are.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

A bit more expensive but no problem with size is the tunnel. if you are not too choosy with the departure times and can book in advance its about £61 each way.

Phill


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi for what its worth I have always booked direct with the ferry companies ,always online and for sensible sailing times ( I don't do at silly o'clock in the night or early hours) and I have normally paid no more than £75/£80 return (7.5 mtr m/h & 2/4 people).
Having said the above this year I have booked the Seafrance "carnet" 3 returns for £64 each BUT total flexibilty on (most dates) & times.

Gary


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Morning all

Just received notification about the new service from Dover via LD Lines - have a look at - http://www.eastkentmercury.co.uk/news/default.asp?article_id=55241

Appears they will be starting earlier than anticipated - might be worth checking out for prices.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ferry tickets*



sprokit said:


> Appears they will be starting earlier than anticipated - might be worth checking out for prices.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Just have. More expensive than Sea France at the times I wanted to go at Easter.

Derek


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 17, 2008)

For the cheapest option try and travel on odd days and at odd times.

We've just booked through Caravan & Camping Club in early March at daft o'clock in the morning. For the 6.5m van, 2 adults and a dog they've charged us the absolute bargain sum of £26.75.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All these offeres are OK if you start from UK. But just try booking from France and they crucify you.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

We have to book our return trip to the UK when we are in spain and have never found it any dearer. Our return trip this year is 8th April 2009 10.30am £45.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi teensvan,
We are trying to get booked to be in Bognor on April 21st. for an event.
Our booking will be for a three week return with camper and toad. LD works out OK but at £285 for just over 2 weeks or £305 for three.
At least this is about half what Brittany Ferries want Cherbourg to Portsmouth.

Ray.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Ferry costs*

Thy Dove Eurochange http://www.dovereurochange.co.uk/tickets.html 
Their prices are similar to the Ferry companies but you are never asked for the length of your camper. 
Have used them many times, they even got me a refund for the dogs ticket when it died whilst we were away.


----------



## billyfreda (Dec 1, 2008)

Just been on ferrysavers yesterday, Dover to calais £93 return with P&O. I have an american rv 9.5m long. I thought that good value.

Billyfreda


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. The Dover Calais or Boulogne crossings are very competitive and always have been.

But apart from being on the wrong side and 300 miles away from Calais, Dover is not where I need to be.

It's so frustrating that BF on the Cherbourg route have no competition and can charge what they like. Close to £500 for camper and car.

Ray.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned the Caravan Club. I booked the tunnel through them yesterday and the price was 10% less than booking direct.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi I have just booked Noefolkline with "Aferry" for Dover-Dunkerque for £37.50 return,when Norfolkline wanted £62 for the same trip. :lol: 
yours Brian and Marion


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yep. The Dover Calais or Boulogne crossings are very competitive and always have been.
> 
> But apart from being on the wrong side and 300 miles away from Calais, Dover is not where I need to be.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Condor Ferries? They go from Cherbourg or St Malo.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just had a look at seafrance for your mh £96 sailing same dates as me sun 19/7 1220 hours----return 23/8 1800 hours .
Not too bad a price

Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks randonneur,
Condor ends up at €505 and not the days we need.

Ray.


----------

